# Windows explorer Application error 0xc0000022



## seekerl (Oct 26, 2008)

Can anyone help me with my windows explorer problem?

I have Vista SP1 installed in the Dell inspiron 1520 Laptop

Earlier, a month back my IE was not functional, I was using firefox for my work. However when I upgraded it to IE 8 Beta Ver and IE became ok. After a few days my windows explorer stopped initialising automatically. But on going through task mannager, I could start the windows explorer after waiting for approx 5 minutes. Then one of my friends in a bid to repair the problem, made few of the services automatic... This has stopped opening of windows explorer completely even through the task manager route.

I am sending the error file of all the problems faced since last 15 days. If u can help, it would be highly appreciated... They are for latest problems to the earliest problem.

Also if anyone can tell me how to read the time stamp..


*Explorer.exe Application error

the application failed to initialise properly(0xc0000022)

Check OK to terminate the application

Windows explorer has stopped working*


Problem signature
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: explorer.exe
Application Version: 6.0.6001.18000
Application Timestamp: 47918e5d
Fault Module Name: ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version: 6.0.6001.18000
Fault Module Timestamp: 4791a7a6
Exception Code: c0000022
Exception Offset: 00009cac
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 9d13
Additional Information 2: 1abee00edb3fc1158f9ad6f44f0f6be8
Additional Information 3: 9d13
Additional Information 4: 1abee00edb3fc1158f9ad6f44f0f6be8

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: 639449117




*
Microsoft Management Console Stopped Working*

Description
Stopped working

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	mmc.exe
Problem Signature 02:	6.0.6001.18000
Problem Signature 03:	47918d09
Problem Signature 04:	MMCEx
Problem Signature 05:	3.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06:	4791a6e6
Problem Signature 07:	81f
Problem Signature 08:	75
Problem Signature 09:	N3CTRYE2KN3C34SGL4ZQYRBFTE4M13NB
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	160355803


*WdiServiceHost
Service Hang Report*

Description
Service Diagnostic Service Host hung on starting.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: ServiceHang
Service Name: WdiServiceHost
Image Name: wdi.dll
Image Version: 6.0.6001.18000
Service Type: 20
Start Type: 2
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: 159664685



*Network Diagnostics Framework
Unable to diagnose / repair networks problem*

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Vendor: Microsoft
OwnerHC: WinInetHelperClass
OwnerHCVersion: 1.0
SessionStatus: 2
HRESULT: 8008F906
Repair: {07D37F7B-FA5E-4443-BDA7-AB107B29AFB9}
RootCauseHC: NdisHC
RootCauseHCVersion: 1.0
RootCause: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: 48033145



*Microsoft Mobile PC Presentation Adaptability Client stopped working*

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: PresentationSettings.exe
Application Version: 6.0.6001.18000
Application Timestamp: 47919ffb
Fault Module Name: ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version: 6.0.6001.18000
Fault Module Timestamp: 4791a7a6
Exception Code: c0000022
Exception Offset: 00009cac
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 9d13
Additional Information 2: 1abee00edb3fc1158f9ad6f44f0f6be8
Additional Information 3: 9d13
Additional Information 4: 1abee00edb3fc1158f9ad6f44f0f6be8

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: 700601781



*Internet Explorer Not working*

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: iexplore.exe
Application Version: 8.0.6001.18241
Application Timestamp: 48ae8fee
Fault Module Name: mshtml.dll
Fault Module Version: 8.0.6001.18241
Fault Module Timestamp: 48ae9013
Exception Code: c0000094
Exception Offset: 00078b8c
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: fd00
Additional Information 2: ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
Additional Information 3: fd00
Additional Information 4: ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: 900937574


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

To answer your question about the timestamps - I converted a few of them and to me they appear to be genuine Microsoft SP1 module timestamps. I have seen similar ones - especially the January 19, 2008, timestamps in thousands of BSOD dump files. I cannot speak to the timestamps on the IE8 modules at this time.


```
explorer.exe  47918e5d   January 19, 2008 06:45:01

ntdll.dll     4791a7a6   January 19, 2008 08:32:54

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

iexplore.exe  48ae8fee  August 22, 2008  12:07:42 

mshtml.dll    48ae9013  August 22, 2008  12:08:19
```
I see four options here for your system - in this order:

*1.* Windows System Restore - depending how far back your restore points go - 
START | type rstrui into the start search box - hit enter. Be sure to check the box (lower-left) to show you restore points older than 5 days

*2.* Run the System File Checker/repair utility - sfc
START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe above | select run as admin | upon completion of sfc - re-boot.

*3.* System Repair - invoke the recovery partition or use your Vista DVDs

*4.* Re-format the Vista OS partition of your HDD and re-install Vista

I cannot think of any other items that would help in this matter at this time.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## seekerl (Oct 26, 2008)

Dear Jcgriff2,

I tried the first option of restore and it is courtesy that i was able to open my any of the user profiles. At one point of time, I think after a few days of upgrading to IE-8 Beta version and Vista SP1, the computer crashed. None of the profiles functioned, I tried the restore and restored to the earliest point, somehow the system recovered. But it used to show me the errors of 'Microsoft Mobile PC Presentation Adaptability Client stopped working' and windows explorer stopped working. But the explorer used to function through task manager, once I used to run it after 5 to 6 minutes of running task manager.

After few of the services were made automatic, the error of 'Microsoft Mobile PC Presentation Adaptability Client stopped working' stopped showing up, but windows explorer completely stopped functioning.

Now I am using safe mode with network for communicating with u.

On sfc /scannow, it gives out message ' Windows Resource Protection didnot find any integrity violations"

I have also attached my HDD to desktop to scan for any viruses through Norton 2008, but it did not find any error.

This being a Dell Laptop had a built in Vista software and only a recovery CD which is the option I have not tried for the fear of having to reinstall all the programs and data loss.

If u can guide me any further, it will be of great help.

How is time stamp converted into proper time format ? pl advise.

Thanks 
seeker


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, possible "your friend" has also disabled some needed services this won't hurt to try. when you install Vista it sets default services this is the default. I detect from your OS Version that you have Vista Home Premium. Copy and paste all of the code box below into notepad then in notepad go to file select "save as " save to desktop call it Services.bat double click to run reboot to take effect (sorry about the length)



```
REM DEFAULT Vista Home Premium Services 
sc boot ok

REM Application Experience
sc config AeLookupSvc start= auto

REM Application Information
sc config Appinfo start= demand

REM Application Layer Gateway Service
sc config ALG start= demand

REM Background Intelligent Transfer Service
sc config BITS start= delayed-auto

REM Base Filtering System
sc config BFE start= auto

REM Certificate Propagation
sc config CertPropSvc start= demand

REM CNG Key Isolation
sc config KeyIso start= demand

REM COM+ Event System
sc config EventSystem start= demand

REM COM+ System Application
sc config COMSysApp start= demand

REM Computer Browser
sc config Browser start= auto

REM Cryptographic Services
sc config CryptSvc start= auto

REM Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
sc config UxSms start= auto

REM DFS Replication
sc config DFSR start= demand

REM DHCP Client
sc config Dhcp start= auto

REM Diagnostic Policy Service
sc config DPS start= auto

REM Diagnostic Service Host
sc config WdiServiceHost start= demand

REM Diagnostic System Host
sc config WdiSystemHost start= demand

REM Distributed Link Tracking Client
sc config TrkWks start= auto

REM Distributed Transaction Coordinator
sc config MSDTC start= demand

REM DNS Client
sc config Dnscache start= auto

REM Extensible Authentication Protocol
sc config EapHost start= demand

REM Function Discovery Provider Host
sc config fdPHost start= demand

REM Function Discovery Resource Publication
sc config FDResPub start= demand

REM Health Key and Certificate Management
sc config hkmsvc start= demand

REM Human Interface Device Access
sc config hidserv start= demand

REM IKE and AuthIP Ipsec Keying Modules
sc config IKEEXT start= auto

REM Interactive Services Detection
sc config UI0Detect start= demand

REM Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
sc config SharedAccess start= disabled

REM IP Helper
sc config iphlpsvc start= auto

REM IPsec Policy Agent
sc config PolicyAgent start= auto

REM KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
sc config KtmRm start= delayed-auto

REM Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper
sc config lltdsvc start= demand

REM Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN
sc config clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 start= demand

REM Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service
sc config MSiSCSI start= demand

REM Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider
sc config swprv start= demand

REM Multimedia Class Scheduler
sc config MMCSS start= auto

REM Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
sc config NetTcpPortSharing start= disabled

REM Netlogon
sc config NetLogon start= demand

REM Network Access Protection Agent
sc config napagent start= demand

REM Network Connections
sc config Netman start= demand

REM Network List Service
sc config netprofm start= auto

REM Network Location Awareness
sc config NlaSvc start= auto

REM Network Store Interface Service
sc config nsi start= auto

REM Parental Controls
sc config WPCSvc start= demand

REM Peer Name Resolution Protocol
sc config PNRPsvc start= demand

REM Peer Networking Grouping
sc config p2psvc start= demand

REM Peer Networking Identity Manager
sc config p2pimsvc start= demand

REM Performance Logs & Alerts
sc config pla start= demand

REM PnP-X IP Bus Enumerator
sc config IPBusEnum start= demand

REM PNRP Machine Name Publication Service
sc config PNRPAutoReg start= demand

REM Portable Device Enumerator Service
sc config WPDBusEnum start= auto

REM Print Spooler
sc config Spooler start= auto

REM Problem Reports and Solutions Control Panel Support
sc config wercplsupport start= demand

REM Program Compatibility Assistant Service
sc config PcaSvc start= auto

REM Protected Storage
sc config ProtectedStorage start= demand

REM Quality Windows Audio Video Experience
sc config QWAVE start= demand

REM ReadyBoost
sc config EMDMgmt start= auto

REM Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
sc config RasAuto start= demand

REM Remote Access Connection Manager
sc config RasMan start= demand

REM Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
sc config RpcLocator start= demand

REM Remote Registry
sc config RemoteRegistry start= demand

REM Routing and Remote Access
sc config RemoteAccess start= disabled

REM Secondary Logon
sc config seclogon start= auto

REM Security Accounts Manager
sc config SamSs start= auto

REM Security Center
sc config wscsvc start= delayed-auto

REM Server
sc config LanmanServer start= auto

REM Shell Hardware Detection
sc config ShellHWDetection start= auto

REM SL UI Notification Service
sc config SLUINotify start= demand

REM Smart Card
sc config SCardSvr start= demand

REM Smart Card Removal Policy
sc config SCPolicySvc start= demand

REM SNMP Trap
sc config SNMPTRAP start= demand

REM Software Licensing
sc config slsvc start= auto

REM SSDP Discovery
sc config SSDPSRV start= demand

REM Superfetch
sc config SysMain start= auto

REM System Event Notification Service
sc config SENS start= auto

REM Tablet PC Input Service
sc config TabletInputService start= auto

REM TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
sc config lmhosts start= auto

REM Telephony
sc config TapiSrv start= demand

REM Terminal Services
sc config TermService start= auto

REM Terminal Services Configuration
sc config SessionEnv start= demand

REM Themes
sc config Themes start= auto

REM Thread Ordering Server
sc config THREADORDER start= demand

REM TPM Base Services
sc config TBS start= demand

REM UPnP Device Host
sc config upnphost start= demand

REM User Profile Service
sc config ProfSvc start= auto

REM Virtual Disk
sc config vds start= demand

REM Volume Shadow Copy
sc config VSS start= demand

REM WebClient
sc config WebClient start= auto

REM Windows Audio
sc config Audiosrv start= auto

REM Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
sc config AudioEndpointBuilder start= auto

REM Windows Backup
sc config SDRSVC start= demand

REM Windows CardSpace
sc config idsvc start= demand

REM Windows Color System
sc config WcsPlugInService start= demand

REM Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
sc config wcncsvc start= demand

REM Windows Defender
sc config WinDefend start= auto

REM Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
sc config wudfsvc start= demand

REM Windows Error Reporting Service
sc config WerSvc start= auto

REM Windows Event Collector
sc config Wecsvc start= demand

REM Windows Event Log
sc config Eventlog start= auto

REM Windows Firewall
sc config MpsSvc start= auto

REM Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
sc config stisvc start= demand

REM Windows Installer
sc config msiserver start= demand

REM Windows Management Instrumentation
sc config Winmgmt start= auto

REM Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
sc config WMPNetworkSvc start= demand

REM Windows Modules Installer
sc config TrustedInstaller start= demand

REM Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
sc config FontCache3.0.0.0 start= demand

REM Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)
sc config WinRM start= demand

REM Windows Search
sc config Wsearch start= auto

REM Windows Time
sc config W32Time start= auto

REM Windows Update
sc config wuauserv start= delayed-auto

REM WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
sc config WinHttpAutoProxySvc start= demand

REM Wired AutoConfig
sc config dot3svc start= demand

REM WLAN AutoConfig
sc config Wlansvc start= demand

REM WMI Performance Adapter
sc config wmiApSrv start= demand

REM Workstation
sc config LanmanWorkstation start= auto
```


----------



## seekerl (Oct 26, 2008)

Dear Jenae,

Did as u said.. Copied it in a notepad called Services.bat and placed it on desktop. Then double clicked it, no change even on rebooting. placed it in c: to make it run in default mode while rebooting...

However on doing it, the network connection stopped working, few of the services required for networking didnot activate and had been disabled... Luckily I had written down all the services required for networking in safe mode.. so changed the properties to be able to connect again..

So any other suggestion that I can try, pl send.. Anything and everything is welcome...

However, if it is possible, can u send me the list of default services required to be run automatically, manually, disabled and delayed start and started when the computer is running in default mode. It will be highly appreciated.

thanx.

Seeker


----------

